# Ask questions anonymously / Discuss matter anonymously?



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I was thinking if its a good idea to ask a question on Ask GBAtemp anonymously.

Maybe you want to know something, but dont want to be known?

Maybe discuss a matter anonymously?


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 13, 2011)

That would be a really nice idea... But then we wouldn't be able to tell if said person is a bot or something.

Unless the mods could do something about that.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 13, 2011)

It would be good... until Sop or Alanjohn etc. come along...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> That would be a really nice idea... But then we wouldn't be able to tell if said person is a bot or something.
> 
> Unless the mods could do something about that.


Registered users asking questions anonymously?
There are ways to avoid all that.


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2011)

I can easily see this being abused unless staff (only) are able to see who has posted a question.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> I can easily see this being abused unless staff (only) are able to see who has posted a question.


That woudnt be completely anonymous, but sure. 
Like, performing IP check or something if required.


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, or a member ID number (again only visible to staff).


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe something where staff would only check if they suspect spamming/trolling etc. But if they do check, all other staff can see that that staff member has checked. This would prevent staff from continuously nosing into people's privacy.

Hope that made sense...


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Maybe something where staff would only check if they suspect spamming/trolling etc. But if they do check, all other staff can see that that staff member has checked. This would prevent staff from continuously nosing into people's privacy.
> 
> Hope that made sense...



We kinda have a system like this in place for forum posts that need checking (the purpose being to save others time from looking at reports that have already been dealt with).


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 13, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Maybe something where staff would only check if they suspect spamming/trolling etc. But if they do check, all other staff can see that that staff member has checked. This would prevent staff from continuously nosing into people's privacy.
> 
> Hope that made sense...



So basically,

Staff sees troll post
Staff clicks "see author" or whatever
Other staff can see that staff clicked "see author" or whatever
?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 13, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yh, exactly what i mean.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2011)

Could make warn/suspend punishments double/triple for people who troll anonymously, to prevent people from doing it as a one-time joke when the feature first comes out.


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2011)

hmm yes, taking part of Rydian's suggestion we could just warn the member anonymously and have said warn be applied to that member's main account (without us knowing the name/id number of that person). 

Of course to prevent the dupe accounts I assume we could have a system in place where the username/id is shown to staff in the case of accounts that are newly created and/or have few posts. Perhaps even members who have previously been warned (say, 20% minimum).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2011)

Some good suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I am sure this function can be very handy/useful for bunch of 'tempers!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> That would be a really nice idea... But then we wouldn't be able to tell if said person is a bot or something.
> 
> Unless the mods could do something about that.


Sometimes a bot is obvious purely from the content of the post.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and I actually didnt mean unregistered members being able to ask questions.
Just an additional option to post questions anonymously.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 First time i've heard of this idea and it's a pretty good one.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 14, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree with you. This would be a nice addition to the Ask GBATemp.


----------



## Ace (Apr 14, 2011)

Personally, I think that there should be a minimum post limit of about 50 posts to prevent abuse of the proposed function. 50 posts is hopefully not so restrictive.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Personally, I think that there should be a minimum post limit of about 50 posts to prevent abuse of the proposed function. 50 posts is hopefully not so restrictive.


The question right now is, if people think its a good idea.

I am sure there are many ways to keep that function useful without being spammed/abused.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I was thinking if its a good idea to ask a question on Ask GBAtemp anonymously.

Maybe you want to know something, but dont want to be known?

Maybe discuss a matter anonymously?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2011)

why are you paranoid?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a suggestioon?
Its not like I will be only one able to use that option.
Besides, many have agreed that its useful


----------



## Costello (Apr 17, 2011)

I am sure that a lot of people would like to ask questions about particular subjects but they would be ashamed to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so this could be interesting


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 17, 2011)

I would vote no because I would like to know the noob I'm labeling a complete retard for being unable to research.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 17, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I would vote no because I would like to know the noob I'm labeling a complete retard for being unable to research.


Its called "Ask GBAtemp", so people can research somewhere else even if they feel like knowing tempers opinion, views?

Pretty clever!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 17, 2011)

That's a NO from me


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I would vote no because I would like to know the noob I'm labeling a complete retard for being unable to research.


Have you looked at Ask?  A lot of the questions asked are not things you can toss two keywords into google and get a solution for.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 18, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly.
Its not always about finding the correct answer which is written in the book.
Not everything can be discussed/asked in the "general offtopic" section.


----------

